# Boat motor



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

After my last post it got me thinking... Let's hear what everyone runs. Size of boat, motor size, load, what speed? How shallow? I really wanted a bigger boat but let's hear what everyone runs. I sold the 1436 to my buddy... Almost bought a forum members 1648 but couldn't afford it. I just picked up a 14' 7" long x 48" wide flat bottom that I'll probably sell. Needin motor ideas. Outboard it has now won't cut it! I'm poor so what about the mud skipper harbor freight combo?


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a mud skipper 6.5 predator on a flatback canoe. That combo can get in anywhere. I am selling because I upgraded, but haven't run the new boat yet.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Are you keeping the motor for the new boat? What did you get? I was going to get the 14hp setup... Anyone sell the kit locally? Hate waiting for shipping.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im running a1648 with a 25hp mud buddy. i dont know the speed never checked it.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Markthehunter88 said:


> Are you keeping the motor for the new boat? What did you get? I was going to get the 14hp setup... Anyone sell the kit locally? Hate waiting for shipping.


I have a buddy that supposed to pick it up today. If he doesn't pick it up by Wednesday. It's going on KSL. The motor and canoe, bed extender hitch and minn cota electric. No one sells the kit locally. I wound up buy a backwater 23 longtail. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

1442 G3 with homemade 15 Hp surface drive

I also have a 8 hp 2 stroke


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

BUT . I wish I had a 16' and a 20 hp OB .


----------



## johnb (Oct 4, 2015)

I have 17x42 with a mudbuddy 25 hp longtail. Haul probabaly way to many decoys if thats possible. Havnt gpsd the speed yet. Only had it out once. But it seems to scoot pretty good.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a 14' foot flat bottom with a 16hp long tail and i think its anywhere from 15-20 mph and runs threw as low as 8 inches of water with 2 guys,gear and dog.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my 2 main rides at the moment-
12'9x54" sneakboat, I've switched out the surface drive in this photo for a 14hp Backwater longtail-she will get about 14mph with me, dog, and a full hunting load. Small enough to hide easily but with enough width to carry a big load and she can handle 2 guys and a hunting load no problem.



13'3"x44" Poleboat-built specifically for hunting the motorless areas at our local WMA's as well as floating rivers and getting into the small hidden spots-can be powered by oars, paddle, or pushpole. She probably tops out at about 8mph, depending on if I ate my Wheaties that morning or not :mrgreen:



She will grass up and hide pretty darn well too-


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a 1436 alumacraft with a 20hp mud buddy longtail has a lot of motor for a small boat but it runs 20+ mph loaded I would prefer a 1448 or 52 will probably upgrade next year but I haven't run into anywhere except the first sandbar at pintail if your familiar with it at all that I can't keep running in.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

FowledLife said:


> I have a mud skipper 6.5 predator on a flatback canoe. That combo can get in anywhere. I am selling because I upgraded, but haven't run the new boat yet.


What kind of canoe is it?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nice setups.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a 15.5 foot Old Town Sportsman Saranac. It's rated for 800 lbs. I've had over a 1000lbs in it before ?, I did that in water I could wade in.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I run a 14x48 with a 18 hp surface drive (wish I would have got the 23).
with my GPS. Empty I top out at 21mph. With a dozen decoys and a gun I top out at 19-20mph. With me and a 240lb hunter and a dozen decoys and guns I top out at 18mph.

On the opener, I loaded my boat with 5 dozen full body goose decoys, 7 dozen sillo's, 2 layout blinds, a 240lb dude, guns and later 80lbs of geese and we were doing 9mph. Probably could have gone faster with the right balance.


----------



## Drake (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody have a MoMarsh Fat Boy DP? I 'd love to see one in person before I pull the trigger and buy one.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> I run a 14x48 with a 18 hp surface drive (wish I would have got the 23).
> with my GPS. Empty I top out at 21mph. With a dozen decoys and a gun I top out at 19-20mph. With me and a 240lb hunter and a dozen decoys and guns I top out at 18mph.
> 
> On the opener, I loaded my boat with 5 dozen full body goose decoys, 7 dozen sillo's, 2 layout blinds, a 240lb dude, guns and later 80lbs of geese and we were doing 9mph. Probably could have gone faster with the right balance.


Do drive a red pickup with a big goose sticker in the back window? In the south Jordan area?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

its a little goose sticker now but, yeah why?


----------



## ChefHans (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks pretty cool. How do you handle that noise ?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> its a little goose sticker now but, yeah why?


I have seen you a few times at maverick on 2700 and 104th in the mornings on the way out boat looked familiar


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

I have had a few. My current rig is an 18x60 with a 35 hyperdrive. It's too much boat or too little motor. I had the GPS out last week and empty with just me and my son it runs around 19 MPH. Plenty fast, it just takes a while to get up on plane. It's hard to hide something that big too. 

Last boat was a 16x48 with a 27 HP longtail. I thought that I needed more room for my boys and their friends. Now I have a big boat and only hunt 1 or 2 guys out of it. 

Favorite size combo would be a 16x48 with the same 35 HP Hyper...or I would go back to a longtail with more HP.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

FowledLife said:


> It's a 15.5 foot Old Town Sportsman Saranac. It's rated for 800 lbs. I've had over a 1000lbs in it before ?, I did that in water I could wade in.


OK, Thanks! I was hoping it was a scanoe. I don't like the old town wood and plastic transom mount. Great for low HP motors but my motor would break it pretty quick.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a 6.5 hp longtail on it and it's only rated for a 5 hp motor and it does good with that. I thought scanoes were only rated for an electric trolling motor? I think the longtail weighs 65-70 pounds.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Stick&String.... I can't respond to your PM. The user ID shows that no user exist. The add is on ksl under hunting equipment if you're still interested


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

FowledLife said:


> I have a 6.5 hp longtail on it and it's only rated for a 5 hp motor and it does good with that. I thought scanoes were only rated for an electric trolling motor? I think the longtail weighs 65-70 pounds.


Ha HA no the scanoe is rated for the same hp. At least the older models are not sure about the newer ones with the plastic transom. I wouldn't buy a newer model. I only buy the older metal transom mount models. Thanks for getting back to me hope you got it sold.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well the paper work was wrong... Guy said it was 1448 but nope... I didn't measure (it was dark) and I am back to owning a 1436 LOL ... Lots of storage so I'm not super mad. I'm going to sell it I think... Mud skipper goes on tomorrow.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here it is... Wiring is under the middle seat with battery etc... Front deck is awesome with tons of storage under it.


----------

